# REC - Sausage and Green Chile Frittata



## SierraCook (Mar 12, 2005)

I made this for breakfast this morning.

Sausage and Green Chile Frittata

1/2 lb. pork sausage
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 (4 oz.) can diced green chiles
6 eggs
1/4 cup milk
1/3 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper, to taste

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Brown sausage in 8-inch castiron pan. Add onions when sausage is almost done. Drain sausage/onions and return to pan. Add green chilies to pan. Mix well with onions and sausage. 

Beat eggs and milk together until frothy. Add salt, pepper, and cheese and stir well. Pour egg mixture over the sausage, onions, and green chiles.

Place in oven and bake for 30-40 minutes or until eggs are set.

Makes 4 servings or 2 large servings.


----------



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 12, 2005)

That looks awesome, Sierra! Also looks like heartburn on a plate but heartburn I can happily deal with!


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks, DC, it was so good. Not too bad for off the top of my head. I love frittatas because they are great reheated. They also make a great dinner, also. 

I will standy by with some Tums. You wouldn't want to make your stomach mad!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I made this for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Sausage and Green Chile Frittata
> 
> ...


Sierracook, did you sure the  seasoned sursage or the unseasoned..This looks yummy and I want to try it this weekend.
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 30, 2005)

I used seasoned sausage.  Let me know what you think of the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2005)

Will do Sierra, I'm planning it for Saturday morning..Thanks

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I used seasoned sausage. Let me know what you think of the recipe.


Sierra,
it's a keeper  Had my dh, my youngest son and myself here this morning and we all loved it. Wouldn't change a thing, I'd just make a double batch and often....THANK YOU to you.
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 2, 2005)

Glad you liked the recipe, kadesma. Isn't fun to try something new? That is the nice thing about this recipe is that it can be doubled.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Glad you liked the recipe, kadesma. Isn't fun to try something new? That is the nice thing about this recipe is that it can be doubled.


We loved it Sierra, I love to cook and have many cookbooks, but, I much prefer trying what others have put together rather than just following  acookbook ..Live , tried and true is much more fun...Thanks again
kadesma


----------

